
Paul Graham, Kevin Rose & Om Malik added FOWA line-up - danw
http://futureofwebapps.wordpress.com/2007/07/16/kevin-rose-om-malik-added-to-the-line-up/
======
chris_l
From <http://www.futureofwebapps.com/speakers.html> :

> JPaul Graham is the author of On Lisp [...]

is this a typo, or has he hidden a second first name from us for so long? ;)

~~~
migpwr
it's his nickname, thats what his boys call him... you know like pdiddy.

he's jpaul...

